# TTS Vegas Yellow



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A few snaps of this coupe at Harold Wood in Essex. Pretty miserable dealership, loads of dealers hanging around, no one interested in approaching me, though when finally spoke to someone, apparently the TTS Roadster "ain't out yet".

Anyway, you now know where to go to get a Vegas Yellow TTS Coupe.





































































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Quite like it, 8) if I wanted a MK3, but would change the wheels though.
Hoggy.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Which would you put on it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> Which would you put on it?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Different wheels? 

Sort of necessary really :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sherry13 said:


> Which would you put on it?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hi, TTRS diamond cut 5 spoke Rotors, if they will fit.
Hoggy.


----------



## hobbsieoz (Mar 29, 2015)

Interesting that its got Potenza rubber on. I was of the understand the TT and TTS were to be supplied with Hankook tyres - http://www.hankooktire-eu.com/about...d]=132&cHash=53e780662b201dcf956b9b4c668ee99d


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

All the TTS I've have seen thus far have the Potenza.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi, I normally buy metallic or pearlescent paint options on my new cars. However I am quite taken with the Vegas yellow. Is this flat paint laqurered like a metallic, or will it fade over time?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Crikey,quite a gap there between wheel and arch,noticeably higher than the mk2 TTS.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@jryoung it is labelled as "solid" but all I can say that it is incredibly shiny. The colour itself is a mustardy yellow but it really sparkles. It looks quite metallic to be honest - they could easily call it one - in that it is highly reflective. It really is stunning in the flesh, it's just that lots of people are warning me about the bad residuals of yellow cars. ALSO I keep seeing loads of little yellow cars on the road - like the newer citreon and Renault super minis and that is putting me off a bit!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG!!! Cannot believe that they have started fitting this type of door hinge and check arm system to a car costing this much. They were fitting this to Ford Escorts 20 yrs ago.

Cheap and very nasty!!!!!!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ptill1 said:


> OMG!!! Cannot believe that they have started fitting this type of door hinge and check arm system to a car costing this much. They were fitting this to Ford Escorts 20 yrs ago.
> 
> Cheap and very nasty!!!!!!


VW/Audi are masters of perceived quality though and only spend where it counts,check out the seat pulls which are now a ribbon instead of an integrated lever.Unfortunately you pay more and get less


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

leopard said:


> ptill1 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!! Cannot believe that they have started fitting this type of door hinge and check arm system to a car costing this much. They were fitting this to Ford Escorts 20 yrs ago.
> ...


The pulley actually works very well but not so sure about the door hinge. I also noticed that the door appears to only have two stages of opening, either too narrow for anyone who eats to get out and oops wallop I hit the car parked next to me!!


----------



## ptill1 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm afraid you can blame the "Back to the future" check arm for that. Wait the pins in the top part of the hinges wear!!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I also noticed that the door appears to only have two stages of opening, either too narrow for anyone who eats to get out and oops wallop I hit the car parked next to me!!


Pretty much every car I have sat / driven / ridden in has only 2 stages of opening that are always in the wrong place


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Back to Vegas Yellow please!

Perhaps a new thread on doors and door hinges can be opened? (See what I did..?)

Does the forum think that a yellow car will affect resale - or is there a market for everything?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

sherry13 said:


> Back to Vegas Yellow please!
> 
> Perhaps a new thread on doors and door hinges can be opened? (See what I did..?)
> 
> ...


You will always be wondering around residuals I'm afraid. This is coming from someone who had a solar orange tts. I loved it and got a normal trade in but only because I had a good relationship with the salesman otherwise they might not even gave taken it.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Had trouble selling my Volcano RedTT but don't really think it had much to do with the colour although one dealer said he wouldn't put it on his forecourt for that reason! Previously owned a Futura Yellow Golf for 10 years and sold that ok but granted colour probably didn't matter for £1,500!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

sherry13 said:


> Back to Vegas Yellow please!
> 
> Perhaps a new thread on doors and door hinges can be opened? (See what I did..?)
> 
> ...


Vegas looks great. 8)

I'm sure that when you come to sell it, you'll get a buyer no problem at all..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you like the colour then buy it because you like it and not what the market will think resale.Imo it's a bit like people who choose options for the next person come resale time and not themselves.

I've mentioned it in a thread somewhere else but these bright colours like the yellow and orange look great where the light is good ie on the Med but a little indifferent here.Imo the safest colour has got to be the white,classy with red or black seats and red calipers.

Edit.The more I look at these pictures of Vegas Yellow,the more I'm starting to dislike it.In some light,reminds me of 80's Post Office van :lol:


----------

